# اسطوانة هيدروليك لاول مرة على المنتديات العربية



## كريم6230 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الاسطوانة تشرح التركيب الداخلى لكل مكونات الدائرة الهيدروليكية من خلال قطاعات ورسم ثلاثى الابعاد وكذلك خطوات فك وتركيب الاجزاء الداخلية للمضخات والصور توضح ذلك















و رابط التحميل
http://www.2shared.com/file/8289580/d6a59ce3/Basic_Hydraulics_Software.html


----------



## محمد حسنن (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*مصر*

مشكوووووور


----------



## عمر محمد3 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا جارى التحميل لا تحرمنا من جديدك


----------



## ahmed taye3 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس كريم 
ربنا يوفقك ، ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك ،،
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## mohamed-x (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخى على هذا العمل الجميل والرائع والاجمل انه يعمل مباشره بدون سيريال او كراك فلك الشكر مره اخرى اخى الكريم


----------



## ابن البحيرة (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررر على جهدك الرائع:15::14:


----------



## أبو مخلص (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
هل يمكن الرفع على رابط آخر وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## اسلام عربى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله واعانك


----------



## soltan_ibr (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي الغالي الموضوع اكثر من رائع ولكن الرابط توقف عن العمل الراء وبسرعة الرفع على موقع اخر وليكن على 4shared


----------



## كريم6230 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

عزيزى المهندس سلطان انا لسة مجرب الرابط حالا وسوف احاول ارفع الاسطوانة على موقع تانى


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (9 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## كريم6230 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الاسطوانة على موقع اخر
http://www.zshare.net/download/666933956c96974a/


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (9 أكتوبر 2009)

كريم6230 قال:


> الاسطوانة على موقع اخر
> http://www.zshare.net/download/666933956c96974a/



الله يبارك فيك م/كريم جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## cyclops (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
تقبل مرورى


----------



## كريم6230 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الحمد لله استطعت رفع الاسطوانة على موقع اخر الان هناك رابطان يعملان
http://www.2shared.com/file/8289580/d6a59ce3/Basic_Hydraulics_Software.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/139743326/fbaab61b/Basic_Hydraulics_Software.html
وشكرا جزيلا على الردود الجميلة واسف للتاخير


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/يوسف (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا اخى على المجهود الرائع 
ممكن طلب تحمله على موقع تحميل اخر مثل usershare & hotfile&slingfile
ولك جزيل الشكر لانى فعلا اريد اقتناء هذا الاسطوانة


----------



## محمود احمد الطويل (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر علي العمل الجميل


----------



## عليما (10 أكتوبر 2009)

برنس و الله


----------



## اراس الكردي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الاسطوانة اخي كريم


----------



## احمد عامر (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزيت خيرا واكلت طيرا وشربت نهرا وزوجت بكرا وانجبت جيشا وحررت قدسا 
امين امين امين


----------



## احمد عامر (11 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط المتاح لا يكمل التحميل اذا كان ممكنا ارجوا الرفع علي 4shared


----------



## احمد عامر (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجدته فعلا علي 4shared


----------



## eng.moamen (11 أكتوبر 2009)

حقا يا اخى لا استطيع ان اشكرك ولكن كل ما استطيعه هو قول جزاك الله خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/عادل حسن (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/يوسف (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*هام وعاجل جدا اخى الكريم*



م/يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكرا اخى على المجهود الرائع
> ممكن طلب تحمله على موقع تحميل اخر مثل usershare & hotfile&slingfile
> ولك جزيل الشكر لانى فعلا اريد اقتناء هذا الاسطوانة


لم اجد رد من احد ممكن يرفع الاسطوانة على احد مواقع الرفع الاتيه usershare & hotfile&slingfile
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد الزوكاني (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## Securitysuite (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## كريم6230 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

عزيزى المهندس يوسف لقد حاولت رفعا على المواقع المذكورة ولم استطع ورفعتها عللى موقع اخر وهو 4shared
وهاحاول مرة تانية لكى البى رغبتك


----------



## zxzx (13 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## zxzx (13 أكتوبر 2009)

اعجبتكم الصورة ارجو الرد و السلام عليكم


----------



## defo (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## hamadalx (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكر أخى العزيز


----------



## م/يوسف (17 أكتوبر 2009)

كريم6230;1312474 قال:


> عزيزى المهندس يوسف لقد حاولت رفعا على المواقع المذكورة ولم استطع ورفعتها عللى موقع اخر وهو 4shared
> وهاحاول مرة تانية لكى البى رغبتك


السلام عليكم اخى العزيز
شكرا على اهتمامك واتمنى فعلا الحصول على هذا الاسطوانة لان على مواقع التحميل الاخرى محجوبه ولا استطيع تحميل الاسطوانة
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## كريم6230 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

عزيزى المهندس يوسف الحمد لله قدرت ارفعه على اللينك
http://usershare.net/66j8lwy4qjr9
واسف للتاخير


----------



## sinbad1985 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا عسللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## وائل عبده (18 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/يوسف (18 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر اخى الكريم


----------



## bahhar2001 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية ،


----------



## ايمن الكبره (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرآ​*


----------



## فؤاد عابد (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## كريم6230 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الردود الجميلة ولا شكر على واجب


----------



## ahmed rasheed (24 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م. يامن خضور (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم أخي المهندس كريم و جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## م/السعودي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## wassim sahyoun (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*salamo alaykom*
i need this program Hydraulics Training but i dont know how i can make adownload from the site and i cant find it,please how i can get it 
Thanks for all.


----------



## marouan1989 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## كريم6230 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على مروركم جميعا


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wassim sahyoun (12 نوفمبر 2009)

al salamo 3alaykom
please i cant make a download for your program Basic Hydraulics ,if its possible to put it .
thanks so much and jazak allah khayran


----------



## كريم6230 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

هناك رابطان يعملان وتم تجربتهما
http://www.2shared.com/file/8289580/d6a59ce3/Basic_Hydraulics_Software.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/139743326/fbaab61b/Basic_Hydraulics_Software.html


----------



## ahmed.ragab (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## nasser828 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks for your effort


----------



## زيد جبار (13 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng_Matro (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ماقصرت


----------



## كريم6230 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

لا شكر على واجب
وشكرا على مروركم
واتمنى ان تكون الاسطوانة قد حازت الاعجاب


----------



## كريم6230 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الردود الجميلة 
واطلب منكم الدعاء لى بالنجاح


----------



## gaberr2000 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكرك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## gaberr2000 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكرك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## elsalhien (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله واعانك


----------



## سعد الضويحى (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## kudari511 (1 يوليو 2010)

احسنت يا غالي على هذا البرنامج وانا الان في قيد التحميل بس الشرح للبرنامج اين هوه مع تحياتي لك


----------



## creative eng (1 يوليو 2010)

جزيت خيرا ياأخي 
لكن لم اجد رابط يعمل 

اتمني تحديث الرابط لتعم الفائدة


----------



## رضا الشاهد (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير الف شكر عمل رائع


----------



## *tamer* (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم استاذ كريم بارك الله فيك لكن الرابط متوقف الرجاء متابعه الموضوع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم اسطوانه ممتازه وجاري التحميل


----------



## elmarsfy (5 يوليو 2010)

hhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## المهندس علي الطائي (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز جهدك مشكور ومبارك لكن صدقني الرابط لا يعمل وبقية الروابط ايضا ارجو ان تجد لنا الحل وتفيدنا بما قدمت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## senuors (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الانجينيير (26 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

ماشى ياسيدى قاعد تاخد دعا فى رمضان ربنا يكرمك ويحسن اليك


----------



## المهدى1 (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## eng.zahid (27 أغسطس 2010)

thaanks


----------



## essam49 (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير الكرس جميل ورائع جدا


----------



## redwan2010 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmed_m (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## shobedo (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم الخي الغالي انشالله الفايدة للجميع وتسلم


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## karem tarek (6 أكتوبر 2010)

والله العظيم ولا رابط بيعمل وانا محتاج الاسطواتة دي ضروري ضروري


----------



## كريم6230 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط ده شغال ان شاء الله
http://www.2shared.com/file/8289580/d6a59ce3/Basic_Hydraulics_Software.html


----------



## abdo rezk (12 أكتوبر 2010)

تحية طيبة .
تسلم وجزاك الله خيرا.
مع التقدير.


----------



## engdarsh (12 أكتوبر 2010)

very goooooooooood


----------



## tutouhi (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الرجاء رابط جديد .و مشكور


----------



## ahmed malik (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور كتير .


----------



## ahmed_sobhi (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اولا جزاك الله خير علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
ولكن لي سوال هل هذه الاسطوانه تعمل علي الوندز فقط ولا علي اي نظام تشغيل 
يعني هل تعمل علي نظام الماك او اللينكس...؟
وشكرا


----------



## حيدر لفداوي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا كثير على هذا الموقع الجميل وانا احتاج الى معلومات عن نضام الحقن القديم والجديد


----------



## محمد نصر احمد (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياريت حد يقوللى ازاى احملها واشغلها على الجهاز


----------



## المهندسة دنياا (15 أكتوبر 2010)

thnx alooooooooooooooooot


----------



## hfhany (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي


----------



## CHAKIKE79 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

برك الله فيك


----------



## ناصرزهرى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*ارجو سرعة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
هل يمكن الرفع على رابط آخر وجزاكم الله خيرا
:70:


----------



## كرم الحمداني (12 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## El_No3maney (13 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجارى التحميل*​


----------



## abdelrahim (14 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله واعانك*


----------



## أحمدعبده العفيفي (14 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## خلوف العراقي (14 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## لاسمر (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى منكم اخوتى الافاضل ان امكن دوره في الهيدروليك والنيومتك


----------



## abdelrahim (14 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله واعانك بس ماقدر يحمل معاي
*


----------



## سيد عدوى (14 فبراير 2011)

اخى الفاضل الرابط لايعمل ارجو الرفع مرة اخرى


----------



## كرم الحمداني (14 فبراير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## ahmed abisalama (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا..........
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
مبروك لكل المصريين انتم متعرفوش اد اه الظلم إلإ إحنا كنا عيشينه لكن إحنا محتجين تغير إلى الاحسن


----------



## HYDROMEC (22 يونيو 2011)

baraka ALLAH fik


----------



## م احمد خلف (24 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amrhawash (24 يونيو 2011)

يااخ كريم جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع الروابط مش شغاله ارجو الاهتمامومشكووووووور


----------



## amrhawash (24 يونيو 2011)

على فكرة الرابط http://www.2shared.com/file/8289580/d6a59ce3/Basic_Hydraulics_Software.html شغال بس ع الفيرفوكس


----------



## احمد محمد الشامى (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم وجعله الله تعالى فى ميزان حسناتك ,,,


----------



## ahmed malik (26 يونيو 2011)

جاري التحميل الله يكرمك .


----------



## Hythamaga (30 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الزوكاني (3 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## كاتر بلر (3 يوليو 2011)

جاري التحميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelrahim (4 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## الهـــزبـر (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## تامر النجار (4 يوليو 2011)

اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كريم6230 (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكل الردود الجميلة


----------



## mad_yugi88 (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير و جارى التحميل


----------



## adison2000 (9 أغسطس 2011)

great program , thank you so much


----------



## محمد باشا pop (23 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله واعانك*


----------



## mahmoud amat (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ولا تحرمنا من الجديد اخى الفاضل


----------



## mustafatel (9 نوفمبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## tarek495 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoud amat (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور​جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## eng_wmf (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا جارى التحميل لا تحرمنا من جديدك


----------



## mostafa_mobset (31 ديسمبر 2012)

الف مليون شكر على الاسطوانه الرائعه ده


----------



## m_aboelela30 (1 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## اجدابي (25 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سما الاسلام (26 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## عمرو السنراوى (21 مايو 2013)

ممكن شرح تفصيلى للدراسة الهيدرولكية


----------



## hamad 2010 (22 مايو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## roush2040 (23 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------

